# Has a movie ever scared you from certain bad habits?



## Mr.Underhill (Aug 26, 2022)

For me its "Requiem for a Dream 2000" movie.

Basically i have decided to stop eating disorders, and start to live more for others. Ever since i was done watching it, because if you are too addicted or try to escape life. You would just end up badly, and that legit scared me. It was a frightening feeling. Good movie but some stuff can be R rated interms of stuff in it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 26, 2022)

_Pinocchio _certainly scared me away from getting drunk and smoking cigars.





Of course, I was five at the time, so it wasn't difficult.


----------



## Ent (Aug 26, 2022)

I cannot say a movie has actually 'scared me away from' anything...
However, I do admit Jaws caused me to think twice (or more) about dabbling around in the ocean.
That plus the memory of a VERY large crab (to a 6-year old) that as I walked into the surf, showed up right in front of me and I was certain intended me much harm.
I dislike seafood. 
That said, I can't say enjoyment of dappling in water or munching on sea critters are bad habits I guess...
though I CAN say that most seafood still looks to me like it intends to attack..!


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Aug 26, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I cannot say a movie has actually 'scared me away from' anything...
> However, I do admit Jaws caused me to think twice (or more) about dabbling around in the ocean.
> That plus the memory of a VERY large crab (to a 6-year old) that as I walked into the surf, showed up right in front of me and I was certain intended me much harm.
> I dislike seafood.
> ...


I feel Jaws is more, shock movie. I am scared of big open sea obviously because like you said sharks. But i have a way of dealing with it, rather than just caving in my house which i wouldnt enjoy.

I guess i use the analogy of a ant. Ants can stay inside, so why dont they? Because sun is good for them so they go out, climb a tall grass and look. So i am thinking, if an ant can be stomped and yet they still go?... well then i like being outside. Its part of being partly thrilled and partly scared. Its just how i think about it. But i used to be just massively frightened due to traumas before that analogy i made up


----------



## Ent (Aug 26, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> I feel Jaws is more, shock movie. I am scared of big open sea obviously because like you said sharks. But i have a way of dealing with it, rather than just caving in my house which i wouldnt enjoy.
> 
> I guess i use the analogy of a ant. Ants can stay inside, so why dont they? Because sun is good for them so they go out, climb a tall grass and look. So i am thinking, if an ant can be stomped and yet they still go?... well then i like being outside. Its part of being partly thrilled and partly scared. Its just how i think about it. But i used to be just massively frightened due to traumas before that analogy i made up



Thanks and I agree.
I'm more than happy to:
1) - sit on the beach and watch other people spash around in the salt water, and;
2) - go out on rather large ships, because I love being out on the water, and Megaladon does not scare me, being extinct (in spite of the movies.) and;

And I love being in the woods, because I want to talk with bears, and Bigfoot isn't mean and terrible, as people make it out to be.

But I still don't like seafood. 😁


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 28, 2022)

After watching _The Hindenburg, _I will never fly in an airship filled with hydrogen. That's not really a bad habit, though.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 28, 2022)

Unless there has ever been a film whose central theme was "stop biting your nails!", no. And I *know* when I stopped that bad habit - not long after I met my wife (even though it was years before we moved together and got married).


----------



## Deimos (Dec 19, 2022)

Most definitely.
After watching the Exorcist I no longer permitted Satan to take possession of my body. 😱


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 19, 2022)

After LotR I no longer open my front door to old men with long beards


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 19, 2022)

Ent said:


> I cannot say a movie has actually 'scared me away from' anything...
> However, I do admit Jaws caused me to think twice (or more) about dabbling around in the ocean.
> That plus the memory of a VERY large crab (to a 6-year old) that as I walked into the surf, showed up right in front of me and I was certain intended me much harm.
> I dislike seafood.
> ...



Same here, Jaws was the first true horror film I watched as a kid and I have yet to stray too far from land.


----------

